# O&W in Vietnam



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Can anyone direct me to any info about which if any O&W's were issued to US forces in Vietnam?

Or where they sold in PX stores as individual choice?

The M65 is said to be an issue watch. But what about the Model 205, sold now as the M5?

I read about Vietnam a little and would be interested in any info or links


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

It was my understanding that these watches were never issued, or even sold in the PX. They were only available mail-order from Switzerland. Many servicemen bought them because of their durability.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Simon,

Don't know if this helps, but what I have read is that the G.I's traded their "mickey mouse" issue watches (Marathon and Stocker&Yale) for O&W watches and that O&W never made an issue watch.I have never seen an O&W watch with the mil. spec. numbers that true issue watches have.

There is a site run by one half of O&W (can't remember which) that might have some info. I will try and find it and post it if it answers your question.

MIKE..


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

It's Mr Wajs. "chronotime.ch" There are copies of letters sent to O & W by U.S service personnel.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Except that Marathon and Stocker&Yale weren't issue watches back then. More like Bulova and Hamilton.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Sargon,

Sorry I stand corrected, have checked the MIL-W-46374 Military Field Watch resource ( should have done this first!!







) You are quite right S&Y were issued in 1983 and Marathon in 1986.

From 1964 till 1983 Benrus, Belforte,Westclox, Hamilton and Timex (no mention of Bulova) were the makers of issue watches. Most of these being plastic or what is described as corrosion resistant metal case's.

LESSON LEARNT WILL CHECK FACTS FIRST!

MIKE..


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

And those are just the guys lucky enough to get one issued! I think I said before I was in the US Marines in the mid to late 80's and we were never issued a watch at all. I did buy a cheap military watch at the PX though. It was quartz and the brand was Sutton. I still have it, although it stopped working when I put it through the drier by accident. No mil spec markings on the back or anything.


----------

